# PHOTOS DE PARIS - FRANCE



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Please share your photos taken in Paris or anywhere in France here. It could be photos recently taken with your smartphone or a scanned file from your old collection.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## SunnyOrange (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## SunnyOrange (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Mailboxes and entrance of a typical Parisian building.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Montmartre


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Each street has its own story.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## SunnyOrange (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

lvt said:


>


I love Shakespeare and Company. I order from them from time to time and it's always a treat to receive a package from Paris.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

BRN said:


> I love Shakespeare and Company. I order from them from time to time and it's always a treat to receive a package from Paris.


Hopefully we can order some Yema watches from them one day


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## SunnyOrange (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh, dear...I'll update later. I have a lot.

My wife and I were very fortunate to complete a 2-week vacation there during Retromobile (and our 10th anniversary!) in early February, just before you-know-what. It's always been her happy place and I love it as well.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Oh, dear...I'll update later. I have a lot.
> 
> My wife and I were very fortunate to complete a 2-week vacation there during Retromobile (and our 10th anniversary!) in early February, just before you-know-what. It's always been her happy place and I love it as well.


Can't wait to see yours


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)

BRN said:


>


The last photo is where the Omega hides  can you guess the movie?


----------



## PHStern (Mar 18, 2020)

My wife and I 20 years ago. 9/11 had recently happened and we got a round trip from DFW to Paris for $317. It was December but we couldn't pass it up.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

adam_svt said:


> The last photo is where the Omega hides  can you guess the movie?


Ha! Just recently watched Edge of Tomorrow for the first time. It was an enjoyable movie with this memorable scene. LOL


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

PHStern said:


> My wife and I 20 years ago. 9/11 had recently happened and we got a round trip from DFW to Paris for $317. It was December but we couldn't pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 15226341
> 
> ...


I also were in Paris when the 9/11 happened. A lot of memories back then, bomb exploded in the nearby subway station, Hongkong's handover, Diana's car crash, Concorde flight tragedy, 9/11... Lot of countries go to war. All those events took place when I were in Paris.


----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

Street art + trash strike.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------

